# RARE color?



## MiniSheep (Jun 9, 2018)

I was browsing through some cattle ads and found a registered highland with really unique coloring. Does anyone know of any other highlands in the US with coloring? Would it be worth purchasing this heifer?


----------



## animalmom (Jun 9, 2018)

I can't help you with your questions, however she sure is pretty.


----------



## greybeard (Jun 9, 2018)

If you do get her, you need to name her Georgiana  Thorogood.


----------



## MiniSheep (Jun 10, 2018)

So funny Unfortunately she is sold already!


----------



## Donna R. Raybon (Jun 13, 2018)

Look up what breed standard says is acceptable.  Sports do occur in all breeds.  The horned Hereford is one that comes to mind with occasionally having a polled individual.  The foundation of Polled Hereford came when someone collected those sports and bred them true to being always polled.  Later on they added Simental to help with eye cancer prevention.  That is when you started getting HUGE cows, funny color of red, and those red circles around eyes.


----------



## greybeard (Jun 13, 2018)

Donna R. Raybon said:


> and those red circles around eyes


Which as we all know, is a desirable trait on most white & mottled faced cattle.


----------



## Sheepshape (Jun 13, 2018)

Donna R. Raybon said:


> and those red circles around eyes.


 Sounds like me most days.

She's a lovely cow. I'm just wondering if she has a 'forme fruste' for albinism?


----------



## Donna R. Raybon (Jun 14, 2018)

Yes, it did help with incidence of both pink eye and eye cancers.  But, the totally illegal, backhanded what that it got added to Polled Hereford gene pool.  A breeder with a lot of money lied about who the momma was of a bull that sold for six figures and in ensuing civil court battles pretty much bankrupted the American Polled Hereford Association. 
Nothing wrong with adding new genetics.  The wrong is in not being truthful.  Now it is nearly impossible to find the old time pure lines of Polled Hereford without any Simental influence.  
When big, tall cattle became the fashion, the same thing happened to Black Angus.  If it was black, it got registered as such.  Back in the day there was great reliability in using an Angus bull on first calf heifers to ensure calving ease.  After pulling way too many calves, I went to using a Jersey bull on our heifers and had no further calving problems.  And, yes, I did the homework to search out calving ease Angus bull according to pedigree.
The dairy goat folks have a better plan in that you can be honest and breed up from mixed heretage through Grade, American, and Purebred programs.


----------

